# I have a question about this school



## Carbon (Aug 7, 2002)

There is a Jeet Kune Do school near me and I was wondering about the Sifu. The guy says that he was around Bruce Lee more than anyone who was alive when he developed the system? 

Thats hard to believe since Dan Inosanto was one of Bruce's close friends and students. Now this guys name is Ted Wong? Also the website is http://www.academyjkd.com/


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 8, 2002)

I have heard of Ted Wong being one of his students , but I have no other info besides the name.


----------



## sweeper (Aug 8, 2002)

ted wong trained privatly with bruce lee, but I don't know if he was around him more than any other person (my guess is linda lee was around him more ).

The question I have about ted wong is did he train with anyone after 1973? if not than he had a total of 6 years of martial art training?


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi,

That school is run by Marco Hernandez.  If you train there, you get more then only Ted Wong's expression of JKD.  Marco has trained with Joe Lewis, Ted Wong, Steve Golden, a PFS Rep, and the Singer Bros (Straight Blast Gym) and more.  

I strongly suggest that if you are in the area you should hook up with Marco.  He is a good guy.  Oh, and he is not as slow and fat as he says he is.   

All the best,

BIG Sean Madigan

http://www.combativesolutions.com


----------



## DJDragon (Aug 19, 2002)

I've heard about Ted Wong.  He appeared on this documentary of Bruce Lee and talked a bit about JKD.

I also read an article by him on footwork in JKD.


----------

